# Looking for a fixture type



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Something like this is what we would use.

https://m.grainger.com/mobile/search?searchQuery=dock+light+fixture&nls=1&searchBar=true


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

in the same category? im looking for a way to light up a bar area. what they have now is under cabinet lights, home style with the ugly white wires and the plug to plug connectors. what i what to give them is LEDS with thin brown wires, spliceable,(so the connectors are less noticeable) and dimmable. whos got the source for em? thanks in advance ! gotta go see what the dog is raisin hell bout!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

nobody in lighting here these days?:001_huh:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

papaotis said:


> in the same category? im looking for a way to light up a bar area. what they have now is under cabinet lights, home style with the ugly white wires and the plug to plug connectors. what i what to give them is LEDS with thin brown wires, spliceable,(so the connectors are less noticeable) and dimmable. whos got the source for em? thanks in advance ! gotta go see what the dog is raisin hell bout!


I hide the wires in one of 2 ways.
1. get an extra shelf and dado out the bottom, recess your lights into the bottom of the cabinet. Hide the wires between the bottom and the false bottom.
2. same scenario, but instead make the extra piece of wood, about an inch smaller and mount it underneath the bottom of the cabinet.

Either way, the fixture is recessed and the wires are hidden.

With low voltage fixtures that have connectors, I usually cut them off and use style B crimps to extend the wires.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

or something like this
https://www.atgstores.com/desk-lamp...=2615&ef_id=Vvp5wgAAAPOZkwOz:20160329124906:s


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

http://www.use-enco.com/1/3/gooseneck-flexible-task-machine-work-lighting


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

http://www.houzz.com/photos/products/query/wall-mounted-reading-lamp-gooseneck


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd think an LED one that isn't breakable would be a good way to go, less chance of glass shards in the coffee grinder if someone breaks a bulb, or glass shards and mercury if they use a CFL.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

For food business, I think only NSF approved LED fixture can be used in Coffee Roast Facility, maybe this kind of vapor proof LED fixture can help you. 

http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/vapor-tight-fixtures/led-vapor-proof-lights.html


----------

